# Island Entrance



## Sunside (May 5, 2020)

Would anyone mind showing how you’ve terraformed and decorated the entrance to your island? I need some ideas ☺


----------



## voltairenism (May 5, 2020)

Mine is not that great, but posting to bump the thread 'cause I want to see some entrances!


----------



## Sunside (May 5, 2020)

That’s beautiful!! Thanks for the bump


----------



## MightyMunchlax (May 5, 2020)

Nothing fancy for mine. I kept it simple so people can easily find my shops (off to the right) and there's a park right off to the left. My main island is my "town" center with shops and whatnot then the rest of the town is suburbs/decorative.


----------



## salem_ (May 5, 2020)

i struggled a lot with my entrance, because the airport is SO close to the plaza and they are not aligned, but that's what i got so far:




sober


----------



## Romaki (May 5, 2020)

I basically have *MightyMunchlax*'s layout but with tiki torches and hedges + flowers for a natural/beach vibe.


----------



## KitchenWhisk (May 5, 2020)

Very little, since I only have 6 tiles between my airport and resident services lol




And a better view of the pattern:


----------



## Sunside (May 5, 2020)

MightyMunchlax said:


> Nothing fancy for mine. I kept it simple so people can easily find my shops (off to the right) and there's a park right off to the left. My main island is my "town" center with shops and whatnot then the rest of the town is suburbs/decorative.



I love the brick. Thanks for sharing that, I’ve been considering moving my shops closer. I like what I can see of the way you did that.


----------



## petaI (May 5, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256821739889147905
edit: i deleted the other post but here's how it looked before!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (May 5, 2020)

Still very much a WIP.


----------



## WynterFrost (May 5, 2020)

these are good! giving me ideas for my own entrance~


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 5, 2020)

KitchenWhisk said:


> Very little, since I only have 6 tiles between my airport and resident services lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg I didn’t know you could put patterns on pathways?!


----------



## teanopi (May 5, 2020)

Stevey Queen said:


> Omg I didn’t know you could put patterns on pathways?!


I know, right? It's super cool. As long as a custom design has a least one transparent pixel on it, it will go on top of other island designer paths! I've seen some people put moss on their stone paths for a more natural look. ^^

My entrance isn't done yet, but I'm loving these! I might use these for inspiration when I get around to doing mine.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 5, 2020)

Well. The first one that I did looked good, but overtime I grew to dislike it. So I revamped on it and got this:




I mean, from this angle it looks decent, but going through the other parts of this area will look very nice. It does need more scenery I might add.

Also, this is a custom flooring that I used from an ACNL path pattern site that I used one pixel to make it transparent on an ACNH pattern tool site.


----------



## celesludenberg (May 5, 2020)

My airport and plaza are very close so this is all I could think to do. I like how the town hall is hidden a little bit.


----------



## ayeeprill (May 5, 2020)

Here's mine! My solution to the airport not being centered with my plaza.


----------



## kotinni (May 5, 2020)

here is mine!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257858119163494400


----------



## xxxxnatalie (May 5, 2020)

here's mine. not really sure what I was going for with this but I like it. It looks kind of different now because I added some more floor lights to the platform/cliff.


----------



## Autumn <3 (May 5, 2020)

(hope these post right)
here’s mine!! i’m going for that natural/foresty pink look, not sure if it comes across like that lol. ignore the mess on the right haha
loving everyone’s entrances in here!! so creative omg


----------



## Blueskyy (May 6, 2020)

Mine is not a Pinterest entrance. I am not artistic and tried my own small island welcome design for the ground. It’s small, but it is all I could handle haha. I’m going to be adding more items around the welcome sign area so it isn’t as bare. Yup. That’s pretty much it lol.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 6, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> Mine is not a Pinterest entrance. I am not artistic and tried my own small island welcome design for the ground. It’s small, but it is all I could handle haha. I’m going to be adding more items around the welcome sign area so it isn’t as bare. Yup. That’s pretty much it lol.
> 
> View attachment 253793



Ok I’ve added a little more to mine. I just tried to add some roping around my entrance sign because it was small lol.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 6, 2020)

Ok one last change. I’m indecisive lol


----------



## hallejulia (May 6, 2020)

Still a wip but wanted to show what I've done so far.


----------



## metswee (May 6, 2020)

this is my entrance atm! Im always tweaking it tho haha


----------



## JKDOS (May 6, 2020)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Still very much a WIP.



That looks amazing!


----------



## biksoka (May 6, 2020)

I set it up to look like a waiting area for people getting off planes. Missing some hybrids to make it symmetrical. 

The right's where I normally block Celeste into whenever she pops around so people can easily talk to her.


----------



## Bcat (May 6, 2020)

Here's a crappy gif of my entrance area, shopping district, and boardwalk.


----------



## brockbrock (May 6, 2020)

These are all so cute, everyone! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stiney (May 6, 2020)

metswee said:


> this is my entrance atm! Im always tweaking it tho haha
> 
> View attachment 253995


Super cute!

I was thinking of doing a bridge over a pond at my entrance but then got lazy about placement. How much grass is there on the airport side?

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



biksoka said:


> I set it up to look like a waiting area for people getting off planes. Missing some hybrids to make it symmetrical.
> 
> The right's where I normally block Celeste into whenever she pops around so people can easily talk to her.


Ozzie be like "If I sneak up slowly enough they won't notice I'm stealing all the cotton candy."


----------



## metswee (May 6, 2020)

stiney said:


> Super cute!
> 
> I was thinking of doing a bridge over a pond at my entrance but then got lazy about placement. How much grass is there on the airport side?
> 
> ...


Im not sure if this is what ur asking but the bridge is two squares from the airport!


----------



## brockbrock (May 6, 2020)

metswee said:


> this is my entrance atm! Im always tweaking it tho haha
> 
> View attachment 253995



This is soooo beautiful! Can you show us more??


----------



## DinoTown (May 6, 2020)

My island entrance launches straight into my town area, the only thing that marks the gap between the entrance and the town is a single stone arch lol. I'd like to be able to do more fancy stuff but with the way I was my houses and paths for the town to go, there just isn't really much room for anything else.


----------



## cinnamonbella (May 6, 2020)

My little WIP


----------



## metswee (May 6, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> This is soooo beautiful! Can you show us more??



I think that is the best pic of my entrance I have atm but I do have some other misc pics in my island journal!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (May 6, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> That looks amazing!


Thanks!  I stayed up late last night working on it so heres and updated pic, its still not done but I'm a lot more happy with it.


----------

